
Are there Designers here? - bangda
Does hacker news provided good articles to read and relevant discussions to participate in for Design?
======
mtmail
[https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/) is more focused
on design topics.

------
TomHubelbauer
Why don't you hang around for a week and see for yourself?

